# 5brothers



## mattscrap (Apr 11, 2016)

We have taken on a few of what use to be 5brothers properties and tired of cutting off there lock boxes from doors has anyone figured out what codes they used for lock boxes?


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

I seriously doubt that you will get any response to your query. Stick to the bolt cutters.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

G 3 said:


> I seriously doubt that you will get any response to your query. Stick to the bolt cutters.


He might try shooting a PM to someone with 5 bros experience.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

mattscrap said:


> We have taken on a few of what use to be 5brothers properties and tired of cutting off there lock boxes from doors has anyone figured out what codes they used for lock boxes?


Number or letter?
In my area they use only letter boxes, and they use the code most letter lockboxes are shipped with if that helps.


----------



## mattscrap (Apr 11, 2016)

we have only been seeing the 4 number boxes that hang on doors knobs


----------



## Newbie (Apr 17, 2015)

Google is your friend. Use "hack" instead. I re-use all lockboxes I remove.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

mattscrap said:


> we have only been seeing the 4 number boxes that hang on doors knobs


Number codes are typically the last 4 of the loan # per house, impossible to know without inside information on the property. I agree with Newbie, hack open the lockboxes in order to reuse them. It's really simple once you get the hang of it.


----------



## BigMonkey (Sep 16, 2012)

I work for the siblings, but we' re constantly having the lock boxes stolen off of our properties by other contractors, so I prawley should keep those codes to myself.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*When companies want to pay $12 for*



BigMonkey said:


> I work for the siblings, but we' re constantly having the lock boxes stolen off of our properties by other contractors, so I prawley should keep those codes to myself.


for a $13 lock box, they should have to buy them several times.


----------



## jnschafer (Sep 1, 2016)

I have a Five Brothers property just assigned, does any have lockbox code ideas. I have tried three common ones for our area. THanks!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You should contact your 5 brothers rep.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I pick and re-use all lockboxes except for Nu-Set and i don't see those often. No reason to cut them if your a professional in this business. Also re-use all Qwikset knoblocks and deadbolts.....


----------



## NorthwestWA (Jun 25, 2016)

The siblings is one of my accounts. all the numbers are different. There is not one set code. only the 3 digit Alpha boxes are all the same and like someone else said, it is the same code it is shipped with.

You are going to have to hack them old school.


----------



## OfficeMonkey (Mar 13, 2015)

This thread is disturbing. Not surprising, but disturbing.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

OfficeMonkey said:


> This thread is disturbing. Not surprising, but disturbing.


This industry is disturbing you will need to be more specific if you have an actual complaint.


----------



## TripleG (Apr 17, 2015)

NorthwestWA said:


> The siblings is one of my accounts. all the numbers are different. There is not one set code. only the 3 digit Alpha boxes are all the same and like someone else said, it is the same code it is shipped with.
> 
> You are going to have to hack them old school.


Google "hacking a lock box" and then get back to us.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

TripleG said:


> Google "hacking a lock box" and then get back to us.


That would have been my initial answer (Instead of using bolt cutters), but the OP clearly did not put any effort into finding a solution on their own. So, if they wanted an easy answer, I gave them one - The bolt cutter.


----------



## northeast1 (Aug 7, 2016)

*lockboxes*

I use a cheap lock pick paperclip- youtube it


----------



## Mike Litoris (Apr 20, 2014)

mtmtnman said:


> I pick and re-use all lockboxes except for Nu-Set and i don't see those often. No reason to cut them if your a professional in this business. Also re-use all Qwikset knoblocks and deadbolts.....



Same here. I actually rekeyed a ton of locks this weekend and picked around 16 lockboxes I had sitting around so I can reuse them.


----------

